# Choppa Madness



## pulla_man (30. Mai 2009)

auch euch will ich mal nicht mein kleines video vorenthalten. passend zu meinem spalta guide

http://forums.war-europe.com/warhammeronli...p;thread.id=244

habe ich ein video gedreht, um die möglichkeiten eines single-damage-speccs aufzuzeigen. ich hoffe einige leute kommen von der vorstellung weg, der spalta müsse als 1-tasten-aoe-char gespielt werden.

video: http://www.warhammermovies.com/movieview.php?id=3167

alternativ link:  http://files.filefront.com/Choppa+Madnessw...;/fileinfo.html


sachliche kritik gerne erwünscht, flamer natürlich auch


----------



## Barnacle (30. Mai 2009)

so habs mir ma angeschaut 

du bist nit schlecht und ich glaube ab 1.3 wirst du ein sehr glücklicher ork sein xD..geschweige den der ae zerg verschwindet wie angekündigt aba das werden wir ja noch sehn...

auch wenn ich die animation von orks generell ziemlich langweilig finde(die fuchteln halt immer nur irre durch die gegend ^^) die hohen zahlen beweisen ja auch 1vs1 dmg pfade rock´n


ähm eine frage wie heißt das addon was die dots übern gegner anzeigt???


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (30. Mai 2009)

Vid ist ja der Hammer... Wenn ich es sehen könnte :-) 

Bei mir kommt nichts wenn ich auf den Link gehe


----------



## pulla_man (30. Mai 2009)

ah warhammermovies scheint wieder probs zu haben, ich suche mal eben alternativlink raus


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (30. Mai 2009)

Hab mir das durch gelesen und ich finde das für 1vs 1 Skillung der **Pfad des Kloppas*

Dafür besser geeignet ist, Alleine schon wegen*Keinä Hilfä* Aber gut meine Meinung. wenn wer schon bisschen Länger 40 ist und schon mehr getestet hat, kann ja dann mal was zu sagen :-)
*


----------



## pulla_man (30. Mai 2009)

Barnacle schrieb:


> ähm eine frage wie heißt das addon was die dots übern gegner anzeigt???



das addon heisst "buffhead"


----------



## Thoraros (30. Mai 2009)

Ohje, MDH goes live xD *duck* *fg*

Auf Orderseite seid ihr verhasst ... aber richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber ich find euch klasse *schleim*


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (30. Mai 2009)

Doch nicht schlecht!! Sehr interessant.. 

Wie heißt bitte das Ui und woher bekommt man das? 

Bzw welches Addon zeigt dir an wenn ein Zauber wieder einsetzbar ist?  Was dann so aufpoppt mitten im Bild..


----------



## pulla_man (30. Mai 2009)

Nordwolf1980 schrieb:


> Doch nicht schlecht!! Sehr interessant..
> 
> Wie heißt bitte das Ui und woher bekommt man das?
> 
> Bzw welches Addon zeigt dir an wenn ein Zauber wieder einsetzbar ist?  Was dann so aufpoppt mitten im Bild..



das is ein gimmick beim "addon snt buttons" unter der rubrik "cd pulse"


----------



## pulla_man (31. Mai 2009)

was los? wo bleiben die flamer?


----------



## Flexaroni (31. Mai 2009)

Alles Scheiße, dummer Noob!


----------



## Skatero (31. Mai 2009)

Nicht schlecht, aber ich komme in dem Video nicht vor.
Das müssen wir ändern.

MfG Rugart (Hexenjäger)


----------



## Sordak (31. Mai 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> was los? wo bleiben die flamer?




bin auf der arbeit,ich flame dich dafür morgen im ts en bischen ^^


----------



## frizzlmissl (31. Mai 2009)

richtig geiles video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zafires (31. Mai 2009)

Schickes Vid aber leider finde ich das du ein schlechtes Lied von Rammstein genommen hast, des isn bisschen eintönig.
Aber sonst Wunderbar, endlich mal jemand der nicht nur in die Menge rusht und einfach paar AEs spammt dann Overheal bekommt und deswegen alles down macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist ein zweites Video in Planung? Würde gerne noch ein Zweites von dir sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg

Zafi / Chock


----------



## Clashmaniac (1. Juni 2009)

Heavy und mutig das du dich traust damit ein Movie hochzuladen oder gar guides zu schreiben...
Aber nunja.
Solange die Destros sich daran halten freue ich mich auf weitere Wattebaelle-werfende choppas.
Kommst du überhaupt mal mitnem Style in den tausenderbereich ?

Dank deinem Guide weiss ich jetzt auch warum du immer so schnell umfaellst. Hervorragend.
Den andren choppas empfehlen durchgehend fullrage zu rennen.. bombe.. echt... XD
Dazu noch wie gimpige Heal takke, wie im maerchen, echt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (1. Juni 2009)

Hehe, du spielst eigentlich genau wie ich, nur das ich Slayer spiele und nicht Solo rumrenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Immer fein den Backstyle rein, ich hau als Slayer halt vorher den Healdebuff drauf. Von daher freu ich mich auch bereits auf 1.3 und glaube viele Spalta/Slayer werden dann stark rumheulen, wenn sie mit der 1Tasten-drückerei net mehr erfolgreich sind.

Ich find Single DD macht eh viel mehr Spass, da es auch viel anspruchsvoller ist. Bei AE gehst halt immer dahin wo die meisten Feinde stehen und spamst, bei Single DD muss man seine Ziele geschickt wählen.


Achja bevor ichs vergesse : Nerf Spalta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pulla_man (1. Juni 2009)

Clashmaniac schrieb:


> Heavy und mutig das du dich traust damit ein Movie hochzuladen oder gar guides zu schreiben...
> Aber nunja.
> Solange die Destros sich daran halten freue ich mich auf weitere Wattebaelle-werfende choppas.
> Kommst du überhaupt mal mitnem Style in den tausenderbereich ?
> ...



yeah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne aber mal im ernst, dass ich selten bzw fast nie über den tausender bereich komme, liegt daran, dass ich wirklich erst seit vorgestern entdeckt habe, wie sinnvoll "flankieren (15% mehr dmg von hinten oder seite)" und "treffe dich bessa (25% mehr kritischen schaden)" sind.
vorher hatte ich halt "will nicht ewig leben" "welche regeln" "länger und stärker" und entweder "ich bin da grösstä" oder "gezackte schneide"

zusätzlich habe ich auch entdeckt, dass widerstand gar nicht so verkehrt ist. deshalb habe ich auch "will nicht ewig leben" gegen "Brutale gewalt" getauscht um nicht mehr die -120 widerstand in kauf nehmen zu müssen. macht sich in verbindung mit dem +72widerstand bonus für 3 dunkeltrost teile ganz gut.

deshalb trage ich zur zeit eigentlich folgende taktiken bei solofights und in sz grp:

"brutale gewalt"
"welche regln"
"flankieren"
"treffä dich bessa" 

dort kommen dann auch shcon mal crits über 1000 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was spielst du für klasse, dass du mich immer so schnell umhaust? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (1. Juni 2009)

Finde ich aber auch relativ niedrig, vor allem du hast über 1000str da du ja LV Waffen hast.

Mein Slayer hat momentan die Streitaxt des Lichts, also HE RvR Einfluss belohnung, ne 76,9DPS 2H Waffe. Normal hab ich 993 Strund noch etwa 500 Kampfgeschick und gebuffed überm cap von 1050 Str.

Normale Hits gehen da schonmal über 800 und dazu kommen jedesmal noch 100-150 durch waghalsiges Glücksspiel
Ich hau da schonmal 1500er Crits.

Taktiken benutze ich : 

+ Flankieren
+ plus 160 Str
+ plus 120 Str/Kampfgeschick minus 120 Widerstand
+ Flurry Taktik für Burgen oder die Festhalteeffekte -50% Dauer Taktik


----------



## softcake_orange (1. Juni 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Hehe, du spielst eigentlich genau wie ich, nur das ich Slayer spiele und nicht Solo rumrenne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Auch nach 1.3 wird man mit der Eintastendrückerei erfolgreich sein. Sollte allerdings eines Tages wirklich mal eine Art Arena den Weg ins Spiel finden, werden wohl alle auf Kloppa Pfad und Zweihand umsteigen. Trotzdem denke ich, dass es sich aktuell die Waage hält. Weil vielen Spielern wichtiger ist, dass sie gut im 1 on 1 aussehen. Obwohl das, aktuelle zumindest, keinen Sinn ergibt.

Von daher ist auch das Video überflüssig. WAR PvP ist eh nur halb so anspruchvoll wie WoW PvP.


----------



## pulla_man (1. Juni 2009)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> WAR PvP ist eh nur halb so anspruchvoll wie WoW PvP.



da musste ich hart rofl´en. stunlock schurken olol pvp ist also anspruchsvoll? alles tötende paladine die unsterblich sind ist anspruchsvoll? gude idee


----------



## Stancer (1. Juni 2009)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Auch nach 1.3 wird man mit der Eintastendrückerei erfolgreich sein. Sollte allerdings eines Tages wirklich mal eine Art Arena den Weg ins Spiel finden, werden wohl alle auf Kloppa Pfad und Zweihand umsteigen. Trotzdem denke ich, dass es sich aktuell die Waage hält. Weil vielen Spielern wichtiger ist, dass sie gut im 1 on 1 aussehen. Obwohl das, aktuelle zumindest, keinen Sinn ergibt.
> 
> Von daher ist auch das Video überflüssig. WAR PvP ist eh nur halb so anspruchvoll wie WoW PvP.




Ja du hast recht. Ich hab Szenarios anfangs gehasst und war eigentlich nur im ORvR. Mittlerweile isses genau umgekehrt und ich spiel lieber Szenario, weil es dort eben mehr auf Zusammenspiel ankommt.
Klar triffste auch dort auf Zergsetups (3 Spalta, 3 Sorc im AT und hinten stehen die Heiler) aber oftmals entscheidet wirklich das Zusammenspiel der Grp. Und ja : Ich treffe zuweilen auf 1Tasten Spalta, die meinen sie könnten mich im 1on1 mit ihrem AE Spam killen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cemos (1. Juni 2009)

Einfach nur langweilig solche Videos, und die beknackte Musik immer dazu, BUH


----------



## DA5x2000 (1. Juni 2009)

hi,

nettes video, ich war mir bis jetzt ziemlich unschlüssig ob der spalta was für mich waere, da ich genau auf diese 1tasten ae gespmme nicht stehe.
aber wie man sieht, gehts auch ohne. 
meine frage: wieso skillst du nicht den mittleren skilltree?? ist 2h nicht so effektiv?


schöne pfingsten gruß DA


----------



## Thoraros (1. Juni 2009)

WoW-PvP und anspruchsvoll? @softcake ... I lol'ed hard ....


----------



## pulla_man (1. Juni 2009)

DA5x2000 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> nettes video, ich war mir bis jetzt ziemlich unschlüssig ob der spalta was für mich waere, da ich genau auf diese 1tasten ae gespmme nicht stehe.
> aber wie man sieht, gehts auch ohne.
> ...




weil dann einfach der selfheal durch "wutenbranntez spaltn" fehlt. und der burstschaden durch 2h skillung is nicht so effektiv, als das es sich lohnen würde. da fähigkeiten nur durch stärke gepusht werden und nciht durch den dps-wert der waffe erhöht sich bei einer 2h maximal der autohit schaden. und die gammelfähigkeiten ausm hitta-tree sind mal derb mies. 10 sek healdebuff auf 30 sek cooldown. da lacht dich jeder healer aus


----------



## Clashmaniac (1. Juni 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> yeah
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Nen Slayer mit in die selbe richtung gehenden namen zb. . Hab halt nen ziemlichen Stapel chars.
Aber is schön das du die Erleuchtung gefunden hast wie sehr doch die Heal takke suckt.

Bei mir fliegen mehr so die ~2.2k dinger.
Hochgefuehl war gestern ein 3.4k crit mit Spine Crusher.
Autohit ist auch immer über 1k
1125 strg und 200 nahkampfpower , 500 Kampfgeschick.

Und dann machen im vergleich zu deinem wohl die taktiken sowie die skillung noch was aus,
zb scheint du durch fullrage immer die wunderbaren exhaustings in furious auszulassen, und ne DW skillung für "1on1" situationen ist natürlich auch humbug.

Auch melee Sigmars sehe ich größere dinger rausfeuern wie du. Dank höllem disrupt und selfheal dann von der ein oder andren bekannteren sorc aufm server auch ziemlich gehasst.


Mit meinem Schatti zb. bist du noch weniger en prob, das liegt aber wohl eher daran das schattis fuern choppa so sehr der hass sind wie Squiggs fürn slayer wenn man fullrage rumrennt. Für squiggs habich 16% dodge... sonst..ka... weiss echt nicht was ich manchmal gegen diese affen machen soll wennse anfangen rumzukiten und wie tauro die ultra dinger raushauen. Auch wenn das wohl wie beim schatti auch sone minutensache, vergleichbar damals mim Arcane/feuermage bei wow.



pulla_man schrieb:


> weil dann einfach der selfheal durch "wutenbranntez spaltn" fehlt. und der burstschaden durch 2h skillung is nicht so effektiv, als das es sich lohnen würde. da fähigkeiten nur durch stärke gepusht werden und nciht durch den dps-wert der waffe erhöht sich bei einer 2h maximal der autohit schaden. und die gammelfähigkeiten ausm hitta-tree sind mal derb mies. 10 sek healdebuff auf 30 sek cooldown. da lacht dich jeder healer aus



Du hast aber nichtnur den Heal debuff sondern auch den cooldown erhöher den ich UNGLAUBLICH gerne nicht im ae sondern im 2 hand baum haette -.-
Dazu kommt das da halt dein Deathblow gegenstück ist. Der macht unkritisch bei mir min 1.4k , kritisch sehe ich das teil zu selten aber meist beendet es den kampf mitnem deathblow ....wie der name sagt :-)


Na ich erzaehle wieder zuviel wäre ja wuenschenswert das ihr abstinkt... 
Die Zeit des Slayers/choppas wird bald eh ein Ende finden, ich prophezeihe das wir mit 1.3 so imba werden (zb inst. kills mit deathblow) das wir danach so DERMAßEN totgenerft werden das es kracht.
Also, auf freudige 1on1´s nachdem wir den zerg zerlegt haben in der mitte, (1.3)
und freudige 1on1´s ausserhalb des zergs danach weil wir nurnoch aufn sack bekommen. (1.3.1)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bam Margera (1. Juni 2009)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Von daher ist auch das Video überflüssig. WAR PvP ist eh nur halb so anspruchvoll wie WoW PvP.



.....ach der fiffi will doch nur provozieren! der kann nix anderes - macht der doch ständig! is halt nen kleiner wow-flamer-boy........ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clashmaniac (1. Juni 2009)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Auch nach 1.3 wird man mit der Eintastendrückerei erfolgreich sein. Sollte allerdings eines Tages wirklich mal eine Art Arena den Weg ins Spiel finden, werden wohl alle auf Kloppa Pfad und Zweihand umsteigen. Trotzdem denke ich, dass es sich aktuell die Waage hält. Weil vielen Spielern wichtiger ist, dass sie gut im 1 on 1 aussehen. Obwohl das, aktuelle zumindest, keinen Sinn ergibt.
> 
> Von daher ist auch das Video überflüssig. WAR PvP ist eh nur halb so anspruchvoll wie WoW PvP.




Sie sir. haben keine Ahnung,
denn anders als in Wow unterscheiden sich die 1 tasten drücker von den richtigen spielern vollends.
Zwar hat man in war auch mit 1 taste erfolg, aber richtige spieler reissen ganze scs im moment um.

Das sie, sir, davon keine ahnung haben ist verstaendlich da sie zu diesen 1 tasten spielern gehören und einfach nichts drauf haben.
Und 1on1 macht durchaus sinn, ich empfehle selber mal ausserhalb des zerges durch praag zu streifen, aber das es zu keinen 1on1´s kommt wenn sie selber nur im zerg rumrennen sollte doch logisch sein wa?

Von all dem gehe ich grundsaetzlich aus da mir die erfahrung von mir und 1000 andren spielern jedentag das gegenteil beweist.
Und Wow als Anspruchsvoller zu titulieren ist halt schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (1. Juni 2009)

Was labert ihr alle von 1vs1? Dachte WAR ist  Teamplay gefragt? 

Wem Interessiert den da 1vs1?


Und mal nebenbei mit den Pfad des Kloppaz hauste du fast alles wech falls es doch mal zum 1vs1 kommen sollte.


Und der Angebliche Nerf der kommen soll, betrifft ja eh nur den AOE Pfad und keinen anderen Pfad, von daher ist und bleibt der Coppa Bzw der Slayer ne geile Klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clashmaniac (1. Juni 2009)

Nordwolf1980 schrieb:


> Was labert ihr alle von 1vs1? Dachte WAR ist  Teamplay gefragt?
> 
> Wem Interessiert den da 1vs1?
> 
> ...



und du beziehst dich mit deinem geprabbel auf welchen post genau?

Ps: dennoch macht es sinn einen char so zu optimieren das er im 1on1 etwas reisst, zumindest einen dd.
Denn das führt dazu das er im zerg auch etwas reisst.


----------



## Nevad (1. Juni 2009)

Disco,ich liebe dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Choptimus


----------



## Clashmaniac (1. Juni 2009)

Frage: rennen in deinem Video auch im geheimen wie grade 5 oder 6 heiler bei euch mit?


----------



## pulla_man (1. Juni 2009)

Clashmaniac schrieb:


> Frage: rennen in deinem Video auch im geheimen wie grade 5 oder 6 heiler bei euch mit?



nope, alles selfheal. die einzige szene in der ich mit jemanden in grp bin, war als er jemanden brauchte um ini zu resetten. wie gesagt, solo pvp


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (1. Juni 2009)

Clashmaniac schrieb:


> und du beziehst dich mit deinem geprabbel auf welchen post genau?
> 
> Ps: dennoch macht es sinn einen char so zu optimieren das er im 1on1 etwas reisst, zumindest einen dd.
> Denn das führt dazu das er im zerg auch etwas reisst.



Stimmt ja, dein Geistlicher Scheiß ist natürlich Sinniger.

Hauptsache mal den Mund aufmachen nä? 

Und ich beziehe mit auf den ganzen Thread, der von 1vs1 redet.

Und bitte, Kopf zu !!!!!! :-)


----------



## Clashmaniac (1. Juni 2009)

Nordwolf1980 schrieb:


> Stimmt ja, dein Geistlicher Scheiß ist natürlich Sinniger.
> 
> Hauptsache mal den Mund aufmachen nä?
> 
> ...




gibt halt nen unterschied zwischen ahnung haben und sich über das video und die skillung äussern und einfach mal hier reinkotzen.
Dankeschöön.

wenn du dich beteiligen willst erklär halt warum dein kram da mehr rocken soll anstatt es einfach mal als die wahrheit zu postulieren.


----------



## pulla_man (1. Juni 2009)

Nordwolf1980 schrieb:


> Was labert ihr alle von 1vs1? Dachte WAR ist  Teamplay gefragt?
> 
> Wem Interessiert den da 1vs1?
> 
> ...



natürlich is warhammer ein teamspiel. hindert mich jedoch nicht daran, dass ich bisschen solo pvp mache und aufzeigen will, dass der spalta keine 1-button-aoe-olol-klasse ist. mich würde interessieren warum du den pfad des kloppaz für 1on1 sinniger hälst. da fähigkeiten nicht durch den dps-wert der waffen gestärkt werden. sondern nur durch stärke und nahkampfbonus, seh ich gar keinen sinn darin, eine 2h waffe zu tragen die mich 6% crit und einiges an stärke kostet.

die cooldown zeiten bei den 2h-fähigkeiten sind meines erachtens viel zu gross als dass es was bringen würde. mit dem burst dmg kommst du grade mal durch das dmg-schild eines sigmars. den 2h-baum vom slayer find ich definitiv attraktiver als den vom spalta. (ebenso den spambaren 50% healdebuff im linken baum des slayers.)


----------



## Clashmaniac (1. Juni 2009)

Ich trag 2 hand wegen deathblow und Veherren.
2 gute gründe.
Auch ist der burst höher mit "mal kurz am gegner dran" weil der autohit halt mehr reinhaut.

Es heisst auchnoch das dw ne höhere chance hat pariert zu werden, aber das ist auch mehr so hörensagen ausn ami foren, noch nie so genau drauf geachtet.
Dw haste ja auch nen bonus von +10% zu parieren, aber anscheinend auch nen malus bei den eigenen schlaegen das der gegner sie eher pariert.


----------



## Therodes (1. Juni 2009)

JO net schlecht ich kenn dich war mit dir auch schon paar ma im kt spielst doch auf averland oder


----------



## pulla_man (1. Juni 2009)

Therodes schrieb:


> JO net schlecht ich kenn dich war mit dir auch schon paar ma im kt spielst doch auf averland oder



jo




Clashmaniac schrieb:


> Ich trag 2 hand wegen deathblow und Veherren.
> 2 gute gründe.
> Auch ist der burst höher mit "mal kurz am gegner dran" weil der autohit halt mehr reinhaut.
> 
> ...




jo, der 2h baum vom slayer is unheimlich attraktiv. und ihr könnt noch den healdebuff schlag ausm linken buam mitnehmen. grade auch weil spellbreaker bei euch keinen cd hat und devestate nur 10sek. unser 2h baum ist aufgrund der hohen cd´´s einfach fürn popes


----------



## Clashmaniac (1. Juni 2009)

na wie gesagt ihr habt die cd erhöhung... dies ziemlich krass.
Mit spellbreaker verschwende ich nicht meine rage.


----------



## Gotrex (1. Juni 2009)

ej das video ist echt nicht schlecht in dem video sieht man soger wie du meinen leader umbringst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 echt geil aber leider wen ich dich ma irgenwo laufen sehe und mich ma angegriffen hast dan endet es meistens so das du tot vor meinen zwergen füßen liegst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber leider den einen den du gekillt hasz der war afk -.- ^^


----------



## zadros (2. Juni 2009)

Clashmaniac schrieb:


> Die Zeit des Slayers/choppas wird bald eh ein Ende finden, ich prophezeihe das wir mit 1.3 so imba werden (zb inst. kills mit deathblow) das wir danach so DERMAßEN totgenerft werden das es kracht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na also onehits denke ich kommen da nicht, oder machst du mit 1.3 mitm deathblow auf 100% leben stoffi ziele 8k crit, denn dann haust du mich instant aus den latschen!


----------



## pulla_man (2. Juni 2009)

Gotrex schrieb:


> ej das video ist echt nicht schlecht in dem video sieht man soger wie du meinen leader umbringst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hehehe, WAS????? ich sterbe nie. und schon gar nicht durch zwerge. eisenbrecher gibt es eigentlich nur einen gefährlichen bei uns auf dem server. alle andern sind relati einfach zu killen. 

das mit dem afk kommt bisschen komisch rüber aber musste so geschnitten werden. eigentlich ging die szene da los. dass der kotbs der nach dem kill vom löwen erscheint, erst vor mir weggeritten ist und ich mir dachte ok, schnappste dir halt erst den löwen. als er dachte ich würde gegen den löwen fighten, hat er sich erst wieder rausgetraut.

aber wir müssen mal schauen. evtl erwisch ich ja dich auch mal alleine und frapse es dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gotrex (2. Juni 2009)

jo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gerne aber ich weiss nicht wie du es gemacht hast aber das video ist echt gut geworden aber wen ich dich kriege musst du es aber auch reinstellen damit man sieht das es ein Zwerg auch schafft dich down zu kriegen ^^


----------



## ExInferis (2. Juni 2009)

Entweder bin ich unwissend oder mir erschließt sich einfach nicht so ganz was an dem Video so besonderes sein soll, beziehungsweise an dem Spielstil. Ein Choppa der Gegner umhaut und auch stirbt.
Irgendwie erkenne ich keine besondere Leistung in dem ganzen aber vielleicht ist meine DoK und BG-Sichtweise auch einfach zu eingeschränkt.
Hatte da jetzt sowas wie einen sensationell abgehenden Choppa erwartet wo mir der Kiefer offen steht.


----------



## zadros (2. Juni 2009)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Entweder bin ich unwissend oder mir erschließt sich einfach nicht so ganz was an dem Video so besonderes sein soll, beziehungsweise an dem Spielstil. Ein Choppa der Gegner umhaut und auch stirbt.
> Irgendwie erkenne ich keine besondere Leistung in dem ganzen aber vielleicht ist meine DoK und BG-Sichtweise auch einfach zu eingeschränkt.
> Hatte da jetzt sowas wie einen sensationell abgehenden Choppa erwartet wo mir der Kiefer offen steht.



Naja es ist schon eine kleine Sensation wenn ein Choppa mal NICHT auf AE Specced ist xD


----------



## ExInferis (2. Juni 2009)

Achso.... Naja OK. Dann mal "Hey, toll dass Du nicht AE bist!".
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal in einem BG. Dann wären wir wohl schon 2 die nicht ganz dem Mainstream entsprechen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Nein, bin kein BG-DDler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Aber wohl einer der wenigen DoK die man noch ganz vorne findet für die Essenz.


----------



## Clashmaniac (2. Juni 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> Na also onehits denke ich kommen da nicht, oder machst du mit 1.3 mitm deathblow auf 100% leben stoffi ziele 8k crit, denn dann haust du mich instant aus den latschen!




Onehit = synonym für tot ohne das du was machen kannst. Dh. Sowas wien deathblow + autohit da die ja recht gleichzeitig kommen können.
Wie auch immer sonst so die äusseren umstände sein werden, wird es drin sein.
Bisher ist es ja unmöglich jemanden zu one hitten, auch wenn er nur 6k hat
Genauso wirds der schattenkrieger wohl schaffen... aber das ist ne andre sache.


----------



## zadros (2. Juni 2009)

Clashmaniac schrieb:


> Onehit = synonym für tot ohne das du was machen kannst.



Dann gibts das jetzt schon - Sonnenkrieger Glocke, BW stun, BW channel AE - 20 Leute "onehit"


----------



## Stancer (2. Juni 2009)

Die einzigen die mit 1.3 rumheulen werden, sind die 1Knöpfchen-Drücker.

Momentan sieht man sie ja überall. Slayer/Spalta oder BW/Sorc die laufen und dabei nix anderes als AE Spamen. Da wird der Gegner noch net mal mehr anvisiert und auch gegen Einzelziele wird nur AE genutzt.

Genau diese werden mit 1.3 wohl am meisten heulen, weil AE eben nicht mehr so effektiv ist. Wer sich umstellen kann wird auch dann weiterhin ziemlich hohen Schaden verteilen. Der 0815 Fotm Spieler will sich aber gar nicht umstellen. Ein Fotm Spieler will vor allem eins : Mit möglichst wenig Aufwand so viel wie möglich umnieten.

Von dem Gedanken, das Bombergruppen wie die von Bunsenbrenner etc dann nichts mehr reissen könnt ihr euch eh verabschieden. SG´s finden immer die effektivste Spielweise und mit 1.3 wird es wohl vor allem stark auf Assisttrains Single DD hinauslaufen.
Ein Nerf betrifft meistens immer nur die 0815 Spieler


----------



## ExInferis (2. Juni 2009)

Nunja.... aber waren dies 1-Button-Spieler nicht trotzdem immer Opfer der "Ich kenne meinen Char und brauche verflixt nochmal mehr Knöpfe an meinem Keyboard"-Spieler?
Also wenn ein Slayer auf meinen DoK zu rennt, renne ich gewiss nicht weg sondern lasse ihn gerne kommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wer kann nicht mal schnell ungerüstete Rufpunkte gebrauchen?

Aber mal im Ernst.... Die 1-Button-Spieler haben nie die Flexibilität eines Spielers der seinen Char kennt und eben auf jede Situation reagieren kann. OK, gegen Übermacht ist so ziemlich jeder wehrlos wenn man überrant wird, aber es kommt dann ganz drauf an wie man stirbt. Wenn ich von mir noch immer sagen kann "Hey, ich bin nicht auf nen 1-Button reingefallen" dann ist alles OK.


----------



## zadros (2. Juni 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Die einzigen die mit 1.3 rumheulen werden, sind die 1Knöpfchen-Drücker.



und leider die Heiler, die trotz single heal specc nicht mehr gegen den single target dmg anheilen können egal ob 1 WL auf ein ziel haut oder 10


----------



## Irn-Bru (2. Juni 2009)

Nach ein paar Wochen Pause hab ich mal wieder War angefangen diesmal auf Ordnungsseite einen Heiler, ich hatte damals aufgehört wo gerade die Slayer und Spalter rauskamen. als ich mit meinem char endlich im t4 angekommen war stellte ich recht schnell fest dass eigentlich fast alles nur Aoe dreht. 
3 Spalta laufen mit 3 Zauberinnen in Schlepptau durch die Gegned und mähen mit aoe alles nieder was ihnen in den Weg kommt. Einige Zauberinnen sind sogar so kacken dreist und laufen direkt nach vorne und stellen sich mitten in uns rein und casten ihren aoe, da sie 3-4 Heiler auf sich haben sind sie nahezu unverwundbar und mähen alles nieder. 

Tja da hat sich wohl einiges während meiner Spielpause geändert, inzwischen brauch man wohl nur noch 1 Taste bzw einen cast um alles zu gewinnen.


Da ich mich davon mal selbst überzeugen wollte hab ich mal auf meine 40er Zauberin umgeloggt. Als ersts mal auf aoe umgeskillt(fand ich damals schon öde deshalb hatte ich auf single damage gekillt) Im Szenario bat ich dann die Heiler mal mich so viel wie möglich zu heilen. Ich lief nach vorne zur Ordnung stellte mich stumpf in die Menge und zündete meine Aoe...tja und da vielen sie um wie die Fliegen. Von damals war ich ich es noch gewohnt das meine Schattengrube so für 1000-1200 critete, inzwischen critet sie teilweise mit bis zu 1500. Durch die entsprechende Taktik kann man sie auch fast pausenlos spammen und sich über den vielen Ruf freuen.....

Insgesamt muss ich sagen ist die ganze Aoe Geschichte abolut lächerlich, man muss nix können außer eine Taste zu drücken bzw. ein spell zu benutzen und killt nahezu alles...


Ich hoffe mit 1.3 wird aoe sehr stark generft, dann müssen sehr viele Leute anfangen ihren Char spielen zu lernen.


----------



## Flexaroni (2. Juni 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mit 1.3 wird aoe sehr stark generft, dann müssen sehr viele Leute anfangen ihren Char spielen zu lernen.



Naja dann müssen sie nur lernen, das Target vom Assistleader anzuklicken und auf den die Standardspellroutine abzuspammen. Das Rangiert vom Schwierigkeitsgrad auch nur knapp über Aufmounten.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (2. Juni 2009)

Wenn ich euch so alle labern Höre könnte man denke ihr seid alle _Pro_-_Gamer_ , 


Ihr seid die besten, und ich bin Stolz das ich mit euch in einen Forum rumhängen darf..


Danke Gott


----------



## Flexaroni (2. Juni 2009)

Das kannst du auch mit Fug und Recht sein. Schön, Licht in dein Leben zu bringen.


----------



## Stancer (2. Juni 2009)

Nur weil wir wollen, das Charakterbeherrschung über den Ausgang eines Kampfes entscheiden soll anstatt hirnloses 1Knöpchen drücken ?

Das hat nix mit Progaming zu tun. Angenommen du betreibst einen Sport, fändest du es dann auch ok wenn auf einmal ne Regel eingeführt wird, womit es jedem Idioten möglich wäre jeden zu schlagen ?


----------



## Irn-Bru (2. Juni 2009)

> Naja dann müssen sie nur lernen, das Target vom Assistleader anzuklicken und auf den die Standardspellroutine abzuspammen. Das Rangiert vom Schwierigkeitsgrad auch nur knapp über Aufmounten.



naja immerhin müssen sie dann mehr können als, Schattengrube, das sie selbst im 1on1 benutzen weil mehr schaden macht als die singlespells....


----------



## Norjena (2. Juni 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Da ich mich davon mal selbst überzeugen wollte hab ich mal auf meine 40er Zauberin umgeloggt. Als ersts mal auf aoe umgeskillt(fand ich damals schon öde deshalb hatte ich auf single damage gekillt) Im Szenario bat ich dann die Heiler mal mich so viel wie möglich zu heilen. Ich lief nach vorne zur Ordnung stellte mich stumpf in die Menge und zündete meine Aoe...tja und da vielen sie um wie die Fliegen. Von damals war ich ich es noch gewohnt das meine Schattengrube so für 1000-1200 critete, inzwischen critet sie teilweise mit bis zu 1500. Durch die entsprechende Taktik kann man sie auch fast pausenlos spammen und sich über den vielen Ruf freuen.....



Man kann auch Dinge erfinden.

Zuerst, eine Zauberin alleine kann wenn die Gegner durch Gruppenheilung geheilt werden nicht alles umbomben, es bedarf dazu mehr als einen DD.

Zweitens, Schattengrube ist rein vom Schaden her gesehn relativ schwach, vor allem wenn man vorne rein rennt nutzt man Kaskade der Schatten, Infernale Welle und Wogender Schmerz, dazu dann die Taktik welche 25% mehr Schaden macht wenn man nah dran ist, und die erste im AoE Baum welche bei einem Backlash auch die Gegner mit schädigt, diese macht mit Schattengrube eigentlich keinen Sinn da diese nur 1mal Backslash macht.

Zudem stackt sie nicht mehr, lohnt hauptsächlich um Leute außer SIchtfeld anzugreifen....

Drittens, es wurde am Schaden nix gedreht, schon garnicht nach oben. Außer vl auf dem Testserver, aber davon hast du nichts geschrieben.

Viertens, mein Doombolt macht komplett ungeskillt immernoch mehr Schaden auf 1 Ziel als Zerschmetternde Schatten oder Schattengrube mit voll ausgeskillten AoE Pfad. (wenn auch nur wenig)

Fünftens, auch wenn ich meien Sorc nur mit Schattengrube spielen kann, bringens tuts das nicht, ich kann weit mehr raushohlen.
AoE ist aber zu stark, das stimmt, auf dem Testserver ist aber eher Singeltarget Schaden zu hoch, praktisch jeder halbwegs gute/equipte Melee pflückt jemanden in Sekunden alleine auseinander.


----------



## Clashmaniac (2. Juni 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> Dann gibts das jetzt schon - Sonnenkrieger Glocke, BW stun, BW channel AE - 20 Leute "onehit"




Und wenn wir jetzt noch 1on1 sehen und nicht zerg vs 1 , wo der 1 eh inst. stirbt sind wir auf einer wellenlaenge.
atm mach ich alleine mit meinem slayer one hits an recht schlecht equippten castern, one hit das ich vorbei renne, 1 style druecke und zusammen mit dem autoschlag faellt er direkt mir einer todesschlag meldung von 100% auf 0% um.



Nordwolf1980 schrieb:


> Wenn ich euch so alle labern Höre könnte man denke ihr seid alle _Pro_-_Gamer_ ,
> 
> 
> Ihr seid die besten, und ich bin Stolz das ich mit euch in einen Forum rumhängen darf..
> ...



Und wenn man merkt das man nix zu dem thema beitragen kann einfach mal rummaulen und runtermachen das die leute ihren kram halt beherrschen.
Sarkasmus ist da eine schöne möglichkeit dabei auch noch beachtenswert oder klug wirken zu können.
schön das du dir ein paar glückgefuehle nach deinem post durch den körper jagen konntest wie wahnsinnig klug du bist und du uns doch zum nachdenken angeregt hast.
Viel besser als einfach... was andres zu tun.
Danke dir.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (2. Juni 2009)

Clashmaniac schrieb:


> Sarkasmus ist da eine schöne möglichkeit dabei auch noch beachtenswert oder klug wirken zu können.
> schön das du dir ein paar glückgefuehle nach deinem post durch den körper jagen konntest wie wahnsinnig klug du bist und du uns doch zum nachdenken angeregt hast.
> Viel besser als einfach... was andres zu tun.
> Danke dir.



Hm ne du, Hatte leider keine Glücksgefühle. Sowas erregt mich nun mal nicht mehr. 

Braucht schon bisschen mehr als Leute die Ihren Text von Mama vorschreiben lassen und dann Cool Damit aussehen zu wollen.

*ZZzzZZzz*


----------



## Clashmaniac (2. Juni 2009)

Nordwolf1980 schrieb:


> Hm ne du, Hatte leider keine Glücksgefühle. Sowas erregt mich nun mal nicht mehr.
> 
> Braucht schon bisschen mehr als Leute die Ihren Text von Mama vorschreiben lassen und dann Cool Damit aussehen zu wollen.
> 
> *ZZzzZZzz*



Droppppel


----------



## Clashmaniac (2. Juni 2009)

Nordwolf1980 schrieb:


> Hm ne du, Hatte leider keine Glücksgefühle. Sowas erregt mich nun mal nicht mehr.
> 
> Braucht schon bisschen mehr als Leute die Ihren Text von Mama vorschreiben lassen und dann Cool Damit aussehen zu wollen.
> 
> *ZZzzZZzz*



Deine mutter is soo...
Okay an dich komm ich nit ran.

du has gewonnen.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (2. Juni 2009)

Na war doch garnicht so Schwer oder? 

Jeder Findet seinen Meister, du hast deinen in mir gefunden.

Dann Wünsch ich dir noch nen Angenehmen Abend, und ich hoffe du verkraftest das..

Sei einfach Stark dann überwindest du es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corthax (3. Juni 2009)

Dickes Vid^^... was meinste, wie ich geflucht hab, als meine shice mine nich funktioniert hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... hast mich ganz schön kaputt gehaun... 

wir sehen uns im oRvR digger ^^...



Greetz Narnax (Die Klingen des Nordens) - Averland


----------



## Irn-Bru (3. Juni 2009)

> Man kann auch Dinge erfinden.
> 
> Zuerst, eine Zauberin alleine kann wenn die Gegner durch Gruppenheilung geheilt werden nicht alles umbomben, es bedarf dazu mehr als einen DD.
> 
> ...





ich erfinde nix....so läuft das täglich auf Averland im Szenario ab...Zauberin läuft in die Menge, stellt sich stumpf hin und castet das ganze aoe gedöns, dazu noch 2-3 spalta und alles im Umkreis fällt einfach mal so um......    
glaub mir ich hab mir das alles aus verscheiden Perspektiven angesehen...als Heiler( unheilbar), als Nahkämpfer und als Zauberin(hab noch nie so schnell ruf und kills gefarmt,lächerlich)
Das die Zerstörung natürlich den gleichen Ärger mit dem bw und slayern hat, steht außer Frage.....


Wenn man sich in den Szenarien mal so umsieht laufen fast nur noch Bombergruppen besteht aus caster,staubsauger,aoe melee und Heiler rum




Das Problem liegt eindeutig bei Mystic und nicht bei den Spielern. Das die Leute immer den einfachsten Weg wählen, ist verständlich, mir persönlich ist das aber zu langweilig. Sollte sich mit dem kommenden Patch daran nix ändern, werde sicher viele die Konsequenzen ziehen.


----------



## zadros (3. Juni 2009)

Clashmaniac schrieb:


> Und wenn wir jetzt noch 1on1 sehen und nicht zerg vs 1 , wo der 1 eh inst. stirbt sind wir auf einer wellenlaenge.
> atm mach ich alleine mit meinem slayer one hits an recht schlecht equippten castern, one hit das ich vorbei renne, 1 style druecke und zusammen mit dem autoschlag faellt er direkt mir einer todesschlag meldung von 100% auf 0% um.



und nun sehen wir das ganze mal wie es balanced wird: Zerg vs. Zerg und dort gibt es momentan den AoE "Onehit"...

Ich habe auf dem Testserver leider erlebt, dass der single target Schaden unheilbar hoch geworden ist selbst wenn ein anderer Heiler aus meiner Gruppe nur einen DD an sich hat stehen wir vor einem Problem. Darüber hinaus ist die Heilung der Zeloten ( single specc ) sogar GERINGER als zuvor ... ob das ein bug ist? keine Ahnung jedenfalls habe ich ein Ticket diesbezüglich geschrieben & nur eine Standardantwort erhalten - wie immer eben.

schlecht equipte Caster/Tanks/DD's nehme ich solo sogar mit dem Zeloten auseinander, ausser sie spielen wirklich ordentlich und spammen net nur AoE


----------



## pulla_man (3. Juni 2009)

ich finds gut, dass der single dmg gebufft wird. im gegenzug sollte natürlich noch die single heilung gestärkt werden. wenn ich sehe, dass nen bw/sorc an 5 feinden alle 1,5 sek bis zu 1500 krit mit versengter erde/ woge des schmerzes machen kann, dann läuft da grundlegend was falsch. single dmg sollte immer ein erhebliches stück mehr schaden machen als aoe dmg.

ich freu mich regelrecht auf den patch. mehr erhöhter single dmg und ich bums die heiler noch schneller auseinander. da könnte man auch mal überlegen, ne 2h mitzunehmen um schwächlingsmörder zu skillen. mal schauen


----------



## 3 im weckla (3. Juni 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> ich finds gut, dass der single dmg gebufft wird. im gegenzug sollte natürlich noch die single heilung gestärkt werden. wenn ich sehe, dass nen bw/sorc an 5 feinden alle 1,5 sek bis zu 1500 krit mit versengter erde/ woge des schmerzes machen kann, dann läuft da grundlegend was falsch. single dmg sollte immer ein erhebliches stück mehr schaden machen als aoe dmg.
> 
> ich freu mich regelrecht auf den patch. mehr erhöhter single dmg und ich bums die heiler noch schneller auseinander. da könnte man auch mal überlegen, ne 2h mitzunehmen um schwächlingsmörder zu skillen. mal schauen




Leider ist die Antwort nicht einfach dn Single-Dmg zu erhöhen wenn einfach nichts mehr heilbar ist heilt auch keienr mehr dann skillen alle auf Schaden und geben da halt was sie können. Das Spiel muß gebalöanced werden und es läuft atm in die falsche Richtung.


----------



## pulla_man (3. Juni 2009)

3 schrieb:


> Leider ist die Antwort nicht einfach dn Single-Dmg zu erhöhen wenn einfach nichts mehr heilbar ist heilt auch keienr mehr dann skillen alle auf Schaden und geben da halt was sie können. Das Spiel muß gebalöanced werden und es läuft atm in die falsche Richtung.



wie gesagt, natürlich muss da auch die heilung gebufft werden


----------



## Stancer (3. Juni 2009)

Man kann ein Spiel aber niemals 100%ig balancen. Es wird immer an den Klassen geschraubt werden und das ist auch gut so. Das sorgt für Abwechslung und man muss ständig seine Spielweise ändern. So wirds nie langweilig.


----------



## 3 im weckla (3. Juni 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Man kann ein Spiel aber niemals 100%ig balancen. Es wird immer an den Klassen geschraubt werden und das ist auch gut so. Das sorgt für Abwechslung und man muss ständig seine Spielweise ändern. So wirds nie langweilig.




Naja ich war auf dem Testserver und kann nur sagen, AOE wir kaum geschwächt, nur Heal, Single brutal übertrieben und als Heiler kannst du leider wirklich nichts mehr machen.

Zum Topic: Naja...... Naja Mich hast du noch nicht geschafft, ich dich schon laut DamazKron 3 mal :-).
Weiterüben, dass wird das schon:-)


----------



## ExInferis (3. Juni 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> ich erfinde nix....so läuft das täglich auf Averland im Szenario ab...Zauberin läuft in die Menge, stellt sich stumpf hin und castet das ganze aoe gedöns, dazu noch 2-3 spalta und alles im Umkreis fällt einfach mal so um......
> glaub mir ich hab mir das alles aus verscheiden Perspektiven angesehen...als Heiler( unheilbar), als Nahkämpfer und als Zauberin(hab noch nie so schnell ruf und kills gefarmt,lächerlich)
> Das die Zerstörung natürlich den gleichen Ärger mit dem bw und slayern hat, steht außer Frage.....
> 
> ...




Na ich spiele ja auch auf Averland auf Destro-Seite und kann da mal wieder ein Beispiel dagegen aufführen. Gestern im SC von Seiten der Order her eine Bombergruppe die uns natürlich zunächst geräumt haben.
kurzer Aufruf in SC-Chat dass es eine Bombergruppe unterwegs ist;
unsere Randomgruppe stellte die Spielweise fix um und was war?
Bombergruppe war nur noch Futter!
SC gedreht, Destro gewinnt trotz Rückstand zuvor.

Damit will ich nicht sagen, dass wir ja ach so Helden sind und alles rocken, sondern einfach nur, dass bei entsprechender Spielweise die Bombergruppen kein Problem sind. Und das selbst mit Random-Gruppen wenn sich jeder auf seine Klasse und auf sein Teamplay besinnt. Weil jedes Setup, egal wie man es wählt, auch immer einen Schwachpunkt bietet.


----------



## Beowoulf (3. Juni 2009)

Also zum leidigen thema onebuttonspalta möchte ich auch gerne meinen senf dazugeben:

Als erstes sei mal gesagt das ich mit meinem Spalta sehr lange mit einem singlespezz in den verschiedensten skillvariationen rumgelaufen bin - das ist sehr nett im pve und auch ab und an im rvr

ABER - umstände wie lags, minderer netcode und der clientmüll lassen das sehr schnell zu mehr frust- als lust erlebnis werden - nicht einmal sondern meistens bekommt man die "ausser reichweite" meldung wenn man hinter einem gegner her ist - 
aber hey schließlich hab ich doch eine super backstyle - 
würde das system auch erkennen das ich hinter dem gegner laufe - 
ich schon förmlich seinen angstschweiß seinen hintern runterlaufen sehe - 
ihm also gepflegt und ohne probleme einen langzeiteinlauf verpassen könnte - 

aber leider ich bin ja laut WAR-System ( ob jetzt Client oder Server)  *AUSSER REICHWEITE* - auch in situationen wo ich mit sprint schon vor meinem gegner laufe - *AUSSER REICHWEITE*

solche dinge zwingen einem förmlich in den ae pfad zu investieren den da hab ich zumindest die chance ein paar dmg-zahlen zu sehen wenn ich hinter nem gegner her bin ....

Aber leider scheinen beide Firmen  GOA ( Hardware) und Mythic (Software), trotz anzunehmender langjähriger Erfahrung durch DAoC, absolut nichts dazugelernt haben.
Ich wollte es nicht wahrhaben aber es ist wie ein DejaVu - eine wiederkehrendes schrottiges Erlebnis wie zu DAoC Zeit

Echt Schade


----------



## Clashmaniac (3. Juni 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> wie gesagt, natürlich muss da auch die heilung gebufft werden




Ich bin ja der überzeugung das ne Sorc nicht überleben darf wenn nen leichter nahkampf dd an ihr dran ist.
Atm ist es ja geradezu lächerlich wenn ne geguardete sorc durch healspamm im eigenen zerg rumrennen kann trotz das heal debuff auf ihr drauf ist.
Natürlich ist Zerg in dem fall Zerg, und keine super koordinierte stammgruppe.

Insofern ist der single target buff total nötig meines erachtens.

Um das auszugleichen müssten defensive stats größere vorteile bringen, zu lasten des schadens wiederrum wenn man diese halt will.
Ansonsten.. glas kanone... und glas bricht halt beim ersten kontakt mit nem hammer.


----------



## Athonius (3. Juni 2009)

ganz einfach die hätten nur bissl den ae schwächen solln und ein ganz kleines stück aber klein den singel aufwerten aber nicht viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wird bestimmt so enden wie in daoc wo einen ein caster in 2 sek umghauen hatt


----------



## Norjena (3. Juni 2009)

Athonius schrieb:


> ganz einfach die hätten nur bissl den ae schwächen solln und ein ganz kleines stück aber klein den singel aufwerten aber nicht viel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ein Caster castet mindestens 3 Sekunden und 1 Onehit ist als Bw/Sorc nicht möglich sind also mindestens 6 Sekunden die jemand ohne Heilung dastehen muss, was auf dem Testrealm abgeht wie die Zäpfchen sind alle Singeltarget Meleeklassen/Skillungen, die zerfetzen alles binnen Sekunden.


----------



## Stancer (3. Juni 2009)

Clashmaniac schrieb:


> Ich bin ja der überzeugung das ne Sorc nicht überleben darf wenn nen leichter nahkampf dd an ihr dran ist.
> Atm ist es ja geradezu lächerlich wenn ne geguardete sorc durch healspamm im eigenen zerg rumrennen kann trotz das heal debuff auf ihr drauf ist.
> Natürlich ist Zerg in dem fall Zerg, und keine super koordinierte stammgruppe.
> 
> ...




Ja momentan isses eher umgekehrt. Die Sorc rennen zu den Melee DD und beginnen dort mit Bomben. Eigentlich sollte es so sein, das Range DD jeden Melee DD meiden sollten.

Momentan stellen sie sich direkt neben einem auf und bomben ganz locker drauf los.


----------



## zadros (4. Juni 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ein Caster castet mindestens 3 Sekunden und 1 Onehit ist als Bw/Sorc nicht möglich sind also mindestens 6 Sekunden die jemand ohne Heilung dastehen muss, was auf dem Testrealm abgeht wie die Zäpfchen sind alle Singeltarget Meleeklassen/Skillungen, die zerfetzen alles binnen Sekunden.



DAS ist das problem ... man kann als Heiler nicht mehr reagieren und wenn man reagiert muss man für nen heal, der auch was bringt 2.5 sekunden warten ... in der zeit ist das ziel schon tot


----------



## pulla_man (4. Juni 2009)

endlich haben sie es nach ca 5 tagen hinbekommen bei warhammermovies.com nen stream bei meinem video zu machen


----------



## ExInferis (4. Juni 2009)

Möglichkeit wäre es ja noch dass das Bomben erst ab einer gewissen Distanz wirkt. Also nichts ist mit direkt ran. Immerhin könnte man es so erklären dass es so kanalisiert wird, dass man selbst eben keinen Schaden bekommt.
Oder die Rückschlag-Möglichkeit ist wesentlich höher wenn man direkt an sich dran bombt.

Aber das sind nur die Vorschläge eines Nicht-BW/Sorc-Spielers. Weiß nicht ob das soweit sinnig wäre. Würde aber den Melees die Chance geben nah dran ihrer Aufgabe nach zu gehen und Zauberer jeglicher Art hüllen sich eben nur in Stoff und da wirkt jedes bessere Küchenmesser ja schon tötlich.


----------



## Norjena (4. Juni 2009)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Aber das sind nur die Vorschläge eines Nicht-BW/Sorc-Spielers. Weiß nicht ob das soweit sinnig wäre. Würde aber den Melees die Chance geben nah dran ihrer Aufgabe nach zu gehen und Zauberer jeglicher Art hüllen sich eben nur in Stoff und da wirkt jedes bessere Küchenmesser ja schon tötlich.



Im Prinzip tragen auch 2 der Meleeklassen Stoff, 2 weitere rennen meist im Berserk rum und tragen auch nur Stoff. Die Sorc/Bw hauen sich aber fröhlich selbst knappe 800 Schaden rein. Im Prinzip sollte zuerst der ganze AoE CC deutlichst entschärft werden, es gibt echt nix dähmlicheres als ein SC in dem zuerst ein Faschingsritter reinrennt den ganzen Zerg flachlegt und dann der AoE Mist alles niederbombt.

Ob der Schaden jetzt von Spalta/Slayer oder Sorc/Bw kommt ist relativ egal.

Ich würde aber vorschlagen das AoE bei dem Sorc/Bw direkt rein müssen mehr Schaden macht als der von hinten (was ja auch der Fall ist) aber keine 9 Ziele mehr trifft. 

Allgemein ist aber dennoch so das Melee Sorc/Bw vor allem auf dem Testrealm binnen Sekunden zerpflücken wenn sie dran sind, sind die Caster nicht AoE geskillt und casten müssen haben gar keine Chance. Das manche vorne reinrennen und nicht todgehn liegt dann nicht an der Imbaness der Caster, sondern der Tanks mit Guard etc... Den könnte man genauso auf Melees setzten,  zb grade wenn der Patch so oneline kommt dürften sicher die meisten Melees nen Privatank haben und einfach durch die Gegner laufen wie ein warmes Messer durch Butter.


----------



## ExInferis (4. Juni 2009)

Meine Ansicht ist halt, dass ein Melee einen magisch bewanderten im Nahkampf auf alle Fälle ganz klar überlegen sein sollte.
Man dem magiebegabten zwar auch eine Möglichkeit geben sollte sich effektiv wehren zu können aber die eben "Skill" erfordert. Möglich wäre das zum Beispiel durch eine Art "instant single Target"-Knockback-Spell um sich ein wenig Raum zu verschaffen.
Lokaler AoE sollte entweder den Char selbst auch schaden und zwar in einem Maße, dass es nur schwer gegen zu heilen ist, dass man sich stets überlegen muss ob man es riskiert oder nicht.

Die AoE-Skills der Melees sollten dann in der Richtung beschnitten werden, dass sich der Schaden, den sie mit ihrer AoE verursachen mit jedem zusätzlichen Ziel eben PRO Ziel verringert.
Als Beispiel wenn einer Seite Axt kreisen lässt, trifft er den ersten mit vollem Schwung (voller Schaden), den zweiten mit weniger (geringerer Schaden) und so fort. Bis zu einem bestimmten Maximum an Zielen an denen Schaden verursacht werden kann.
So wäre der AoE nicht "uber" und mit spammen ist es dann eben nicht mehr getan.


----------



## Norjena (4. Juni 2009)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Meine Ansicht ist halt, dass ein Melee einen magisch bewanderten im Nahkampf auf alle Fälle ganz klar überlegen sein sollte.
> Man dem magiebegabten zwar auch eine Möglichkeit geben sollte sich effektiv wehren zu können aber die eben "Skill" erfordert. Möglich wäre das zum Beispiel durch eine Art "instant single Target"-Knockback-Spell um sich ein wenig Raum zu verschaffen.



Das ist doch bereits so, ein Melee der NICHT auf AoE sondern Singeltarget geskillt ist zerpflückt nen Caster bevor der durch Root aus der Range laufen kann (zb. die Stealthklassen). CC hat jede Klasse mehr als genug, für meinen Geschmack sogar zu viel.
Aber er bringt dennoch nichts, warum?

Weil jeder andauernd durch irgendeinen bescheuerten AoE CC den immun Timer hat. Der Grund warum Caster oft die Melees überleben ist Heilung oder Guard durch nen Tank. AoE muss aber erstmal generft werden, vorher sind alle anderen Diskussionen sinnlos.


----------

